# Ruger American



## randm (May 24, 2013)

Anyone have a Ruger American rifle? I have 2 Ruger LCPs and 2 Ruger 10/22s, so I guess I am a bit of a ruger fan :heh:

I am thinking about getting one of their American rifles so I can hunt some deer this next deer season. I just wanted some opinions on them. I haven't decided what caliber I will get, any advice on that can of worms is also appreciated.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

NEver owned one, but as far as caliber, you plan to shoot deer from 50 yards, or 400?


----------



## randm (May 24, 2013)

Probably 50-100 yards. My cousin set out a deer stand many years ago in a pasture and they just run through there in stampedes.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd probably go with a 243 for that distance.. but that's just me.. Not "overkill" like a 308 would be for that distance.. however, 308 is a more common caliber for those SHTF moments..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have 3 Ruger model 77's and they are pretty nice. Personally I would go with a 7mm08 for deer that are running thru a pasture in a stampede. I do hunt deer with a 243 also but I hand load for it. 
a 308 isn't to much for deer either after all the bullets are the same dia. as used in in a 30-06 so many seem to like.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

30-06 is never a Mistake - Townsend Wheelen

he wasn't wrong then and he isn't wrong now 

30-06 will do it all from light to heavy , sure it isn't the very high balistic coefficient of a 6mm/243 and you will have to compensate just a bit for drop but it isn't very much 

I challenge you to go out and look at the Ammo manufaturers web sites look at direct comparison of a 100gr 243 a 150gr 30-06 and a 140gr 7mm-08 all leave the barrel withing a hundred fps of 30-06 and at 300 yards they are within an inch of each other , but 30-06 is still pushing the most energy , now at 400 yards 7mm-08 just overtook the bullet that is 10gr heavier but .62mm bigger around and has just a hair more energy about 30 foot pounds bit both still have over 1000 foot pounds of energy 

so inside 300 yards ballistic coefficient doesn't make a huge difference but it does make a bigger difference between 3 and 5 hundred however 150gr is a light weight for 30-06 and if you load it with 180gr bullets sure it drops 1 more inch at 300 than the the 30-06 150gr or the 7mmo8 140 gr but it has retained 300fp of energy more than the lighter 2 and at 500 yards it is still 200fp of energy ahead and about 2 inches lower but when you already adjusting for 51 inches of drop whats 53 

so even when you run the numbers 30-06 is never a mistake it will take any game in north America , are there flatter shooters sure are their bigger shooters sure but 30-06 is a solid performer either way.


as for the ruger all american I don't have one but i hear good things , the ones i would be looking at are the ruger all american , the savage 111 the stevens 200 the marlin XL7 and the howa 1500 in no particular order , they are all within about a hundered dollars of each other the features vary and it would come down to feel in my hands availability and features as to what i went home with


----------



## randm (May 24, 2013)

Thanks guys I appreciate all of the input.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

There are a number of inexpensive rifle on the market. By inexpensive I do not meam cheap. Besides the Ruger there is the Savage Axis and the Marlin X7. I've read good things about all of them but also heard some detractors. Usually not from someone who has one. There is a lot of rifle bias out there. As I've posted before I went with the Marlin X7 in .243 and am incredibly pleased with it. I love the adjustable trigger, Probably the best recoil pad I've ever seen, and fantastic accuracy. I'd also like to hear from someone who has the Ruger or the Axis for their opinion. What ever one you get you'll probably be happy.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Better check with your division of wildlife. In some states you are severely limited on the type of firearm you can use to hunt deer.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Better check with your division of wildlife. In some states you are severely limited on the type of firearm you can use to hunt deer.


good advice for people in the east but he is in TX


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Not having taken a wildlife officer training course in Tx I don't know their law. Being lazy I didn't google it. Being a big revolver fan I would recommend a Ruger Super Redhawk.

Are Mulies easier to kill than whitetails? Or is there some other reason for being allowed to use small calibers for deer?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'd bet in Tx, they only have a week or so that allows handgun hunting of deer.. if at all... 

Not sure about TX, but many do allow for .243... from a lot I've talked to in WV, .243 seems to be a popular choice, especially since shots aren't usually very far, and because the deer are so small.

I plan to use 7mm Mauser myself..


----------



## randm (May 24, 2013)

I am new to hunting, but I have some hunters in my family and I have never even heard of someone hunting deer with a handgun but I don't know for a fact. Most of them have actually started using bows. I have been told .243, .270 or .308. Figured I would ask early so I have time to make a decision


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Illinois didn't allow for rifle hunting, but they had a handgun season.. anything 357 or larger.. 

I'm like Pete, and am a real big fan of the 30-06, and you sure can't go wrong with it, but also, ammo for them isn't usually so cheap..

I also really like the 308, but not as much for the ballistics (which are real close to the 30-06) but because any more it's a more common round, and usually a couple cents a shot cheaper than 30-06... 

It all boils down to what you really like to shoot, and how much cost effects you during range time..

Funny though, 30-06 is one caliber I don't have, yet it is what the gun I'm most wanting shoots.. I just can't find a deal I like for what I'm looking for.. (Springfield built 1903A1)

I did however buy this past year what I call an overkill rifle for the area I'll be hunting.. a 7mm Rem Mag... I love shooting the thing, but I bet I could drill through 5 deer at one time at the ranges I'll be hunting at.. and such small deer..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Interesting. Handguns are legal in Ohio (although only within the past few years) as long as it's a .357 or larger straight walled cartridge and has at least a 5 inch barrel. Otherwise you have to use a 10 g or smaller shotgun and I hate shotguns. Haven't had a chance to use the SRH yet. But maybe this will be the year. Except for muzzle loaders, gun season is extremely short here too. Rifles are a strict no-no unless it's a muzzle loader.

The above differences are why I suggested checking with div of wildlife.


----------



## randm (May 24, 2013)

I checked out the Texas Parks and Wildlife site and it pretty much says for deer you can use anything but rimfire. No mention of handguns, so I guess I will be good using .243 .270 or 30-06. Whichever I decide I use.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ohio just approved the use of strait wall rifle cartridges 357 , 44 spl , 44mag , 444 marlin , 45-70 , 45-90 , 50-90 , just to name a few 

the concern is that bottle neck rifle cartriges have to much range for example a 30-06 with a 175gr bullet was found to have a range of 1200-1300 yards , in parts of Ohio that would be a real issue with hunting happening fairly close to houses 

while a 44mg from a 20 inch rifle barrel will do nicely on deer to 100 yards maybe even 200 but by 400 much like a shot gun slug it will most likely be in the dirt

and this seems like fair logic till you take into account that Ohio allows muzzle loaders and shotguns with rifled slugs and now apparently 45-120 people can make a muzzle loader shoot 800-900 yards with a 32 in barrel and a magnum charge of powder behind a paper patched conical bullet this is competition distance for log range black powder 

so they started out talking how it was a range issue then they shot a big hole in their argument 

it is a range and capacity issue maybe , there are not a lot of auto loading 45-70 rifles 

but in reality it isn't the issue they always thought it was , Wisconsin had gone to this scheme of shotgun only then allowed pistols , but pistols in rifle cartridges were still allowed in shotgun only areas , go figure , well last year 2013 the DNR dropped all shotgun only requirements and any where is open to rifle unless restricted by local ordinance a few more populated townships did write a rifle ban for deer hunting , but didn't ever prohibit them for coyote shooting other times of the year and such.

there were no issues with this here this year I don't suspect there will be generally people are in tree stands shooting down any way these days 


as for states that allow small calibers , it isn't that they Allow so much as they choose not to regulate and tell you how you should do your hunting , I hear all the time how marginal 223 is for deer , yet I have heard so many great things about the 222rem and how it was a preferred deer rifle for many , If you didn't know the 222 is the older shorter weaker cousin of the 223 , and the reason 223 got it's wrap for marginal was because of the ammunition choices given at the time were mainly military surplus. Is it a 7mag no but it will work if you put it in the right place , and 7mag is very much overkill for so many places.
even with a good shot in both lungs a deer will run up to a hundred yards before piling up.

think about it this way whats better allowing "marginal cartridges " and letting people choose so that a young small hunter could use say a 223 with a good 64gr soft point to take a deer at a reasonable range or force her into a big gun that is to much for her that will either kill her love of hunting or cause her to flinch such that the round doesn't hit it's mark a good hit with a 223 is better than a miss with a 300 mag


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It got approved? I am thrilled to hear it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www2.ohiodnr.gov/news/post/ohio-wildlife-council-approves-2014-2015-hunting-regulations

here is a link to the place that said it was approved 

I think I would be looking very hard at the 444 marlin Handy rifle on buds for 225 or a 45-70 to start working up a load for


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Well fiddlesticks. Looks like I won't be hunting this year unless I want to miss out on the only week I'll get to work in December.


----------



## MSTA57 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok. 

I do have a Ruger American in .308
I thought about going .243 but then I also thought I would then have to but another rifle for bigger animals. 

It's a great rifle for the price they are. The trigger is adjustable. Mine is still set factory weight and I find it awesome. 
When you take the rifle out of the box you receive a few Ruger brochures. One gives you 20% of. Plus another one to receive a free check pad/bag that holds a few rounds. 

You say you only want to shoot to around 100yards. But to me I would rather something that can go further for when you see that buck you've been looking for that's out further. 

Well that's my input on it anyway


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan is dived up into 3 zones. the far south is shot gun muzzle loader 45cal or larger and straight wall pistol 357 and up.

I have a deer camp in the UPPER I take several rifles with me when I go there because of the wide variety of hunting available. We have cedar swamps so thick at times you have to nearly crawl to get thru it. I use a little Remington Model 7 in 7mm08 with a 2x8 Pentex light seeker scope. I hand load 120gr. Sierra HPBT game kings for it and the Remington 700 mountain rifle I take to shoot across the cranberry bogs out to 300 yards.

I also take my Remington 700 in 243 and have shot more deer in the upper with it than any other. I hand load a 85gr. sierra HPBT game king for it.

On my folks farm in the northern lower I also used the 243 mostly but some times the 308 what ever the mood.

Here in Southern Michigan where I live I use a muzzle loader 50 & 54 cal some but mostly my Remington 870 20ga. slugger.

 Al


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

For what it is - an good entry level rifle - the Ruger is as good as anything else in its market segment.

I consider the .243 to be a marginal caliber. Even on Golden Triangle whitetails. It works well when you make a good shot, less well when you don't. I want a caliber that will let me make a less than good shot and still recover my deer.

For the American, consider 4 calibers: 7mm-08, 30-06, .308, .270

Each will have its proponents and opponents. As a general rule, though, the 7mm-08 will have the least recoil with the most common bullet weight, while the 30-06 will have the most. the .270 is the "downtown" round, especially when hand-loaded. The .308 is the most efficient and the 30-06 is the most versatile.

If you are only going to own one rifle and do not intend to do much varmint hunting, the 30-06 may be your rifle.

A caveat: The riflescope may be more important than the rifle.

The bottom scope I would recommend would be a Burris Fullfield II in a 3x9x40. Vortex makes some decent stuff, as does Leupold, and the higher end Weavers.

My favorite bang-for-the-buck (and this may be more than you wish to pay) is Meopta. See if you can find a new old stock Zeiss Conquest, because there are still a few rattling around...the scope was OEM'd by Meopta for Zeiss. It's absolutely an outstanding scope for the money.

A good 30-06 mated with a good scope, is a take-anywhere, shoot-almost-anything, big game rifle.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've knocked over a couple dozen WIsconsin whitetails with 243 or 41 mag the 243 in an elderly rem 700 and 41 in contender pistol. I've never had to fire a second shot with either. the only time in the last 40 years I've fired two shots at a deer was with a mdl 19 S&W because he scared me at about 20 feet the shot gun was leaning on the fence (it was the last few minutes of sunset so I was just enjoying), and I heard something that sounded just like a horn hitting a fence right behind me, I turned saw him he spots me I drew the 357mag from its holster and double tapped him thru the heart (excop with lots of practicle training) absolutly unnecesary as both rounds went thru the lower lungs and clipped the heart about 1/2 an inch apart he looked very suprised and slumped to the ground, then of course I had to field dress and drag him out in the dark .(nice big six point who ate well)
SO I definatly think the 243win is plenty of gun for deer heck I cannot think of anything but buff ( and I've seen a fellow take a half asleep big male buff with a 44mag with one shot) or griz I wouldn't hunt with a 243 stateside of course you do need to be practised and confident with whatever you take! 
Nothing wrong with either the 7mm-08 or 308 7x57 or any of the middel of the road cartridges that have been around forever. The 30-06 nothing wrong with it either might be a tad cheaper on ammo just because its been around so long and so many people are shooting it. WIth a new first rifle there is no real advantage any particular one starting out. Keep all your brass carefully in a dry place, because if you get the bug sooner or later you will start reloading if you cannot con a buddy into doing it for you. For me I'm careful to stick to cartriges I already have, if a supply of cheap ammo doesn't come with it.
Dutch


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was at farm and fleet 2 weeks ago 7.62x51 fmj win whit box 24 dollars for 20 rounds , 30-06 150 gr winchester hunting ammo 21 for 20 rounds 


as for 243 I have a cousin who shot crop damage tags for the big orchards he would shoot 10-12 deer in a night always with a savage model 10 243 , he has taken hundreds of white tails with the 243 ans swears by it so I don't consider it under gunned at all or deer.

but I like my -06 just fine


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

"*I consider the .243 to be a marginal caliber. Even on Golden Triangle whitetails. It works well when you make a good shot, less well when you don't. I want a caliber that will let me make a less than good shot and still recover my deer.
*"

243 is a fine whitetail round in any deer area. A ethical hunter has no business taking marginal shots at a deer. A deer wounded with a 30-06 or even a 458 Winchester mag is still a wounded deer. 
No reason not to practice and then only take ethical shots. If meat is that important you take iffy shots then you should stop hunting and buy a beef to put in the freezer.

I like the short actions of the 243, 260 (expensive ammo to buy) 7mm08 and the 308. All are well respected white tail deer rifle rounds.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

glass is a good point , the best bang for my buck on Rifle scopes is the Nikon Prostaff I really like it in 2-7x32 for the distances I shoot, but 3-9 is good also 

I have a couple of these and for 149 dollars it is very clear, a lot of light dusk and dawn and holds zero


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

alleyyooper said:


> "*I consider the .243 to be a marginal caliber. Even on Golden Triangle whitetails. It works well when you make a good shot, less well when you don't. I want a caliber that will let me make a less than good shot and still recover my deer.
> *"
> 
> 243 is a fine whitetail round in any deer area. A ethical hunter has no business taking marginal shots at a deer. A deer wounded with a 30-06 or even a 458 Winchester mag is still a wounded deer.
> ...


Depends on what you call a marginal shot.

I've hunted deer by stalking, in ground blinds, in tree stands and with dogs - Walkers, Redbones and beagles. Anybody ought to be able to make the classic 50-yard broadside shot, that's the easy stuff. The hard stuff is when the deer is partially obscured in a thicket or running so hard it looks like a piece of brown spaghetti flying through the woods.

IME, when the shot is somewhat marginal - AND IT'S THE ONLY SHOT YOU ARE GOING TO GET - the old rules still apply. As Rourke said, "Bring enough gun".

You hit a deer with a .243 in the right spot and he'll go down pretty quickly. You hit him in a not-so-good spot, and you may not recover that deer. A marginal shot with a 30-06 is heads and shoulders above a marginal shot with a .243. Yes, good bullets can overcome some of the power problems with the lighter calibers, but those same premium bullets are also beneficial in the medium calibers.

A deer shot with a 30-06 is usually a recoverable deer.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> Better check with your division of wildlife. In some states you are severely limited on the type of firearm you can use to hunt deer.


Yes, Here in Indiana we can only use a Shotgun with deer slugs. No Buckshot or High powered rifles allowed. That is, Center fired rifles.

I think in the last several years, they have opened up a part of the Deer Season for Pistol Caliber Carbines, of certain larger calibers, .44 magnum, .45 Colt and I think .357 Magnum. But I'm not real sure about the 357 magnum.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

randm said:


> Anyone have a Ruger American rifle? I have 2 Ruger LCPs and 2 Ruger 10/22s, so I guess I am a bit of a ruger fan :heh:
> 
> I am thinking about getting one of their American rifles so I can hunt some deer this next deer season. I just wanted some opinions on them. I haven't decided what caliber I will get, any advice on that can of worms is also appreciated.


I have numerous Ruger Handguns, Vaqueros, LCR's, SP101's, a GP100, and a Ruger Standard .22LR , semi-auto that I bought in 1961........
But, I don't have any Ruger Rifles. We can't hunt with them in Indiana.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

The rounds that are allowed for rifles are .357 or larger with case length minimum of 1.16 and max of 1.8 inches.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> glass is a good point , the best bang for my buck on Rifle scopes is the Nikon Prostaff I really like it in 2-7x32 for the distances I shoot, but 3-9 is good also
> 
> I have a couple of these and for 149 dollars it is very clear, a lot of light dusk and dawn and holds zero


I have a Prostaff on my 7mm Rem Mag.. the only thing I don't like about that scope is that the MOA of the retical at 100 yards is larger than I'd like.

Other than that, it holds a 0 great, and it's super clear.. just the lines are too thick..

I have a Leopold on my Model 88 and LOVE that scope.. I can pretty much drill a single hole at 100 yards.. .It's real nice and easy to center since the retical is so thin..


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

I am a huge Ruger fan too. I live a few minutes from the Ruger plant in NH. That said, I use a Marlin 30-30 for hunting deer.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Few other things to consider. OAL since in a blind,a short rifle handles easier. Look at the American compact or youth model rifles featuring shorter barrel and shorter length of pull. Also short action cartridges too help. This will help from short stroking a long action. Top 3 rounds there are 243,7-08,308. With that said the 7 is a very good compromise between the 308 and 243. But if its like around here. Its a hard round to find in the stores. 243 is also hard with the 308 being easiest of the 3 to find. A 150gr load in the 308 is a excellent deer load. I use that in a Remington 760 carbine pump. Also for the price look at the Remington 700 combo at Walmart. I got a 243 youth model for coyotes for a very good price. Very quick nimble handling gun.


----------



## dltasig7 (Feb 5, 2015)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/gun-nuts/2012/03/review-ruger-american-rifle


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Ruger American rifle is good value for a 
decent rifle. Comes with scope based, which can save a few 
bucks as well. For deer, .243 is a fine choice as well as
7mm-08. Low recoil and flat shooting to around 200 yards.


----------

